# Best Fat Burner



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

Best fat burner to help aid fat loss without losing muscle mass as such? Any suggestions.

thanks in advance guys


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm not an expert at all on fat burners but I think it's safe to say it's DNP


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think most of the reply's your going to get on here pal are diet and cardio.

What your macro's look like mate?

I've tried also sorts of magic pills over the years, your only going lose fat if you in a calorie deficit diet.


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> I'm not an expert at all on fat burners but I think it's safe to say it's DNP


 I've heard a lot of horror stories about DNP, you had any experience with it?


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

billy76 said:


> I think most of the reply's your going to get on here pal are diet and cardio.
> 
> What your macro's look like mate?
> 
> I've tried also sorts of magic pills over the years, your only going lose fat if you in a calorie deficit diet.


 Ha there's the hard truth, cardio! I hate it personally but that looks like the key really!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Aidenjk said:


> I've heard a lot of horror stories about DNP, you had any experience with it?


 No mate. I don't fancy it either like you say horror stories. It's sounds a bit extreme for me. T5 are supposed to do the trick with a clean diet in a calorie deficit.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nah wouldn't touch it mate.

But there's plenty of advance bodybuilders on here that use it safely & say they get good results.

I've tried the usual Clen, ECA, T3 & I have recently tried Ultraburn & Sibutamine.

Got to say hasn't does much for me, and I have 500 cals under maintenance.

So it's diet and cardio for me also, I'm the same hate it!!!!!


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

How long you been training for Aidenkk?

*

*


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Liposuction


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> No mate. I don't fancy it either like you say horror stories. It's sounds a bit extreme for me. T5 are supposed to do the trick with a clean diet in a calorie deficit.


 You hear it a lot people using DNP doing damage to themselves. That's what I'm thinking getting some t5 though.


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

billy76 said:


> Nah wouldn't touch it mate.
> 
> But there's plenty of advance bodybuilders on here that use it safely & say they get good results.
> 
> ...


 Never heard of ECA, what's that? I used grenade a few years back and lost a fair bit of weight! Wether it was them helping or not but was training hard and eating very clean


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

billy76 said:


> How long you been training for Aidenkk?
> 
> *
> 
> *


 A little over 2 years buddy, was running gear for approx 12-15 months, lost my mojo the past 6 months and barely been going to the gym at all, I'm 24 6ft3 and weigh 17.5 stone, but yeah carrying a bit of fat on my love handles! I still have some shape but nothing like I used to


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Liposuction


 Haha shame NHS don't do that easily!


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

What's the best otc fat burner? Iv been using go nutritions one but it's honestly the first one iv used, seems ok, I pop 3 b4 cardio and I defo swet more


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Aidenjk said:


> Haha shame NHS don't do that easily!


 Go Poland have it done less than a grand


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Crack and smack together crack in the morning smack at night


----------



## jimjim222 (May 30, 2016)

Aidenjk said:


> Best fat burner to help aid fat loss without losing muscle mass as such? Any suggestions.
> 
> thanks in advance guys


 hi guys, i'm looking for some natural fat burner alternatives. can you suggest anything? or maybe some bodybuilding supplements?


----------



## Iso_niz (May 15, 2016)

Aidenjk said:


> You hear it a lot people using DNP doing damage to themselves. That's what I'm thinking getting some t5 though.


 You can kill yourself with excessive water also. It's just a matter of user sensibility. Stay on a safe dose, say 200 - 400 per day. Stay hydrated and get some extra electrolytes. It is not that bad of a drug. Or poison.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

The thing thats absolutely vital is to be consistently dropping fat without assistance tbh, if you're not losing on a 500cal deficit then im going to say that you're not really in a 500cal deficit.

i had great results using helios/t3 and sibutramine.. but only as sort of the 'icing on the cake' to what was going on already.


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

DNP is fantastic, isn't as dangerous as people say as long as you use it how your meant to.. Just because 2 tablets can help you loose x amount, doesn't mean taking 6 tablets with triple that.. Well I mean you may weigh less when your body starts decomposing in a few months.


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

andyboro said:


> The thing thats absolutely vital is to be consistently dropping fat without assistance tbh, if you're not losing on a 500cal deficit then im going to say that you're not really in a 500cal deficit.
> 
> i had great results using helios/t3 and sibutramine.. but only as sort of the 'icing on the cake' to what was going on already.


 Couldn't agree with you more, but in fairness I've never had my body mass index done properly, so I don't know what calories I should be eating for what I want to achieve.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Aidenjk said:


> Couldn't agree with you more, but in fairness I've never had my body mass index done properly, so I don't know what calories I should be eating for what I want to achieve.


 BMI is pointless.

I have had no 'official' measure done, I took what was suggested as my maintenance from a couple of online calculators and experimented to find my true maintenance.

no test can tell you precisely - its too person dependent for that.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

jimjim222 said:


> hi guys, i'm looking for some natural fat burner alternatives. can you suggest anything?


 Loads is sex


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

andyboro said:


> BMI is pointless.
> 
> I have had no 'official' measure done, I took what was suggested as my maintenance from a couple of online calculators and experimented to find my true maintenance.
> 
> no test can tell you precisely - its too person dependent for that.


 How accurate are those calculators? I just done those and it says I need 3000 calories a week to lose 1lb a week or 2500 to lose 2lbs a week. Lol, or 4500 to gain 2lb..


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Aidenjk said:


> Haha shame NHS don't do that easily!


 why should the NHS give that to a fat lazy t**t who wont diet and cardio. eat less move more


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Aidenjk said:


> How accurate are those calculators? I just done those and it says I need 3000 calories a week to lose 1lb a week or 2500 to lose 2lbs a week. Lol, or 4500 to gain 2lb..


 they're just a guideline, but they're a starting point at least.

how does that measure up to your calorie intake at the moment/are you logging it?


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> why should the NHS give that to a fat lazy t**t who wont diet and cardio. eat less move more


 Chill chill


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

andyboro said:


> they're just a guideline, but they're a starting point at least.
> 
> how does that measure up to your calorie intake at the moment/are you logging it?


 Never logged it to be honest buddy, could see I was gaining so never bothered me, but now I want to lose a little weight looking like I'll have to


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Aidenjk said:


> Best fat burner to help aid fat loss without losing muscle mass as such? Any suggestions.
> 
> thanks in advance guys


 How much of deficit you are currently on?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Aidenjk said:


> Never logged it to be honest buddy, could see I was gaining so never bothered me, but now I want to lose a little weight looking like I'll have to


 Yeah, its not forever - just until you get a handle on things, then you'll most likely be able to relax it a fair bit.


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

andyboro said:


> Yeah, its not forever - just until you get a handle on things, then you'll most likely be able to relax it a fair bit.


 Yeah defo buddy have to give it a try I think


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Clen. Always worked for me in the past, now I just use it as a PWO. lol


----------

